# Lord Howe



## Weyport (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi. Does anybody have any information about the trawler Lord Howe. She was was involved in the evacuation of Calais in WWII with my uncle as Skipper. Port of registration? Build / end dates and places? Other information? Thanks in anticipation. Paul


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Weyport said:


> Hi. Does anybody have any information about the trawler Lord Howe. She was was involved in the evacuation of Calais in WWII with my uncle as Skipper. Port of registration? Build / end dates and places? Other information? Thanks in anticipation. Paul


Just google ''Sidewinders'' you will come to the list of trawlers, the ''Lord Howe H 19'' was originally called ''Red Rose LO 85''. 'cueball44'


----------



## snacker (Oct 12, 2007)

Lord Howe Built in Aberdeen 1950 as Red Rose LO 85 For Iago Steam Trawling Co Fleetwood changed to Lord Howe H 19 in 1954 180 feet long 674 tons Oil burner Tranfered to Grimsby Lord Howe Gy 82 in 1963 scrapped in 1971 no info of a Lord Howe in ww11


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Weyport
The Lord Howe you seek was a Lowestoft drifter that was at Calais.
LT 1257 ON 137605 built at Lowestoft 1917.
Owners Lowestoft Steam Herring Drift Co. Ltd. Lowestoft.
I have spotted various entries by Google........one below
At 0050 hrs on 25th May 1940 the destroyer Verity entered Calais, under heavy fire from 6 in howitzers, to land 76 Marines and stores. Lord Howe later got alongside the quay to unload ammunition and medical supplies but another drifter, Golden Gift, carrying a similiar cargo, was unsuccessful.
billblow


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

British destroyers bombard suburb of Calais. Meanwhile, on the 25Th may, the trawler Lord Howe sailed to Calais with a cargo of ammunition, she entered the port and discharged part of her cargo in the face of heavy enemy fire from the dunes to the southward, in view of the risk involved, commodore W.P Gandell, RN (P.S.T.O. french ports), who was on the quay, then ordered the Lord Howe to sail. PS This is all that i could find, but it is obviously not the Lord Howe that was built in 1949. 'cueball44'


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Correct Bill. LORD HOWE (137605) was requisitioned on 8.11.1939 and served as a patrol drifter until 8.1941 when she was re-deployed to harbour defence patrol. She was returned to her owner, Saint Andrew's Steam Trawling Co Ltd, Hull (B. A. Parkes), on 26.2.1946. Her hire rate throughout WW2 was £26.0.0d per month.
Gil.


----------



## hullite (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, I used to work for a trawling company in Hull called Lord Line. Back in the 1950's I was serving my apprenticeship as a ships rigger and I worked on the Lord Howe which when it was built it was called Red Rose. At about the same time there was another trawler built by the same company called Red Hackle, then had its name changed to Lord Hawke. Obviously all of there trawlers were named after lords. Boyd Line were also incorporated with Lord Line and there trawler names all began with "Arctic" such as Arctic Viking , Arctic Explorer, Arctic Warrior etc., etc., I'll do my best to help you with any other information you may be wanting about trawlers if you need it.
Would like to hear from you about the above information.
All the best
From Terry


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

I think that it is established that the vessel in question was the drifter LORD HOWE (137605) (LT1257).
Full details of both RED HACKLE and RED ROSE at www.fleetwood-trawlers.info
Gil.


----------



## mann s (Jul 13, 2011)

hi my farther sailed on a trawler from grimsby called the lord howe


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes mann s. See below.
22.12.1949: Launched by John Lewis & Son Ltd, Aberdeen (Yd.No.221) for Iago Steam Trawler Co Ltd, Fleetwood (Capt. E. D. W. Lawford DSO, manager) as Red Rose. 11.4.1950: Completed. Registered at London (LO85). 1952?: Homeward from Icelandic grounds (Sk. Jim McKernan) sighted coaster Straide (326grt/1917) off Crammag Head, Rinns of Galloway, disabled with boiler trouble. Took in tow and delivered to Larne. 3.5.1954: Last landing at Fleetwood 1,251 boxes/80 baskets grossed £3,040. 5.1954: Sold to Lord Line Ltd, Hull (Thomas W. Boyd, manager). 11.5.1954: Sailed Fleetwood for Iceland on first trip for new owners (Sk. E. Clark). 29.5.1954: At Hull landed 2,559 kits grossed £4,452. 5.1954: London registry closed. 5.1954: Registered at Hull as Lord Howe (H19). 3.7.1954: Sailed Hull for White Sea (Sk. E. Clark). 29.7.1954: At Hull landed 2,306 kits grossed £7,431. 4.1963: Transferred within the Associated Fisheries Group to Northern Trawlers Ltd, Grimsby. 4.1963: Hull registry closed. 4.1963: Registered at Grimsby (GY82). 1971: Sold for breaking up. 
Gil.


----------



## mann s (Jul 13, 2011)

hi thanks for that info.my farther also sailed on the lord beaty .the icernia.black watch ,the northern sun and a few others .


----------



## Weyport (Mar 29, 2008)

Weyport said:


> Hi. Does anybody have any information about the trawler Lord Howe. She was was involved in the evacuation of Calais in WWII with my uncle as Skipper. Port of registration? Build / end dates and places? Other information? Thanks in anticipation. Paul


Many thanks to all those who responded to my request for info and apologies for my late response


cueball44 said:


> Just google ''Sidewinders'' you will come to the list of trawlers, the ''Lord Howe H 19'' was originally called ''Red Rose LO 85''. 'cueball44'


Belated thanks


----------



## Weyport (Mar 29, 2008)

cueball44 said:


> Just google ''Sidewinders'' you will come to the list of trawlers, the ''Lord Howe H 19'' was originally called ''Red Rose LO 85''. 'cueball44'


Belated thanks


----------

